# Is my pigeon going to lay eggs?



## ckc093 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first pigeon and I believe it's a male. But now I'm not so sure...

A few days ago he started cooing more. Yesterday it was crazy, he seemed to be doing it whenever my boyfriend and I weren't around. Now he's lying on the floor of his cage cooing once in a while. When I walk over, he stands up and starts kinda pointing at the ground beneath his feet. It's odd. And his wings shake a little bit too.

But he's just chillin in the corner of his cage quietly now. Sometimes he opens his beak kinda rapidly. If I open his cage, he flies out and wanders around like usual.

Is he sick or is he a she looking to lay eggs? His name is Pidgey. Original, I know.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i beleive you have a male looking for a mate, what he is doing is trying to get you ( his mate) to get into the nest, the wing shaking is normal for them to comunicate with each other..you may need to get him a stuffed animal to be his mate or get a companion ( hen) for him, if you do get a hen put her in a seperate cage so they can se each other but not touch each other, he may get aggressive and peck her bad..once they seem to get along then let her out of her cage.. after which if you do not want babies i sugest you do get some FAKE eggs for them.. pigeons lay 10 after they mate, just switch the real ones with the fake, they will lay on them like real eggs for 17 to 20 days before nesting again.. more people will be on to advise you as well..good luck..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not much more to add,,,..but yep sounds like a "boy" bird..lol.. they like to please the hen to show her a nesting spot..and then he hopes she likes it.. fussy "women"..lol..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> ......if you do not want babies i sugest you do get some FAKE eggs for them.. *pigeons lay 10 after they mate*, just switch the real ones with the fake, they will lay on them like real eggs for 17 to 20 days before nesting again.. more people will be on to advise you as well..good luck..


 must be a superbird lol
most only lay two 

I presume you missed out the word "days" after the 10 lol


----------



## ckc093 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! We're going to get him a girlfriend tomorrow He started pecking at the stuffed animal haha. But thanks again guys!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

ckc093 said:


> Thank you so much! We're going to get him a girlfriend tomorrow He started pecking at the stuffed animal haha. But thanks again guys!


well remember, you cantt just put them together. he may well attack the new bird and cause her injury.
you need to keep them in separate cages, beside each other, so they can see each other & get to know each other without actually any physical contact.
Once both are familliar with each other, then you can let them get together.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

it sounds to me shes looking for a male to breed with you may have to buy a male of the same age and buy a nest for them


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

pidgey boy said:


> it sounds to me shes looking for a male to breed with you may have to buy a male of the same age and buy a nest for them


it's a boy not a girl..


oh and i did mean 10 DAYS not 10 EGGS oops my fault


----------



## ckc093 (Aug 21, 2011)

So I went and got a female but I think she may be a he. The new bird makes the nesting call, that low pitched constant coo, and she was aggressive toward Pidgey. The two don't seem interested in each other either. But when they do squabble, Pidgey tries to escape because she chases him.

Do female pigeons even make the cooing call I mentioned? Pidgey made the same sound.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

bad time to stop breeding. unless you are keeping pigeon indoor


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

did you seperate them in seperate cages for a week or 2?? of corse they will fight if put together all of a sudden and yes the female will coo and call also and chase a male to defend herself.


----------



## ckc093 (Aug 21, 2011)

Alright they get along for the most part now, and the male is making a clucking kind of coo at the female and keeps laying next to her. I walked over and he stuck his head under her, behind her legs. Which was weird.... any thoughts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ckc093 said:


> Alright they get along for the most part now, and the male is making a clucking kind of coo at the female and keeps laying next to her. I walked over and he stuck his head under her, behind her legs. Which was weird.... any thoughts?


sounds normal..he is courting her..if she is a she..lol.. they usually do not instantly pair up..perhaps she is taking her time to accept him,..that is if she is a she...lol..


----------



## ckc093 (Aug 21, 2011)

He's picking at her feathers and trying to eat her beak too. Awww how cute!


----------

